# Garmin 705 - Newb Question - Remove Maps Previously Loaded?



## AppleYak (Aug 17, 2006)

So I downloaded and installed the GPSFileDepot CA Topo map to mapsource. I then synced a few map areas to my 705. 

I now want to remove them since I believe they are loaded into the 705's limited memory. How do I do that? I know I can check the box to not show them but how do I remove it from memory totally?

Also, if I buy a MicroSD card, can I just load the CA Topo onto the card and not have it in the 705's memory? Do I somehow load it from mapsource onto the garmin drive that mounts when you have a MicroSD installed? 

Sorry for the newb questions !!


----------



## slocaus (Jul 21, 2005)

AppleYak said:


> So I downloaded and installed the GPSFileDepot CA Topo map to mapsource. I then synced a few map areas to my 705.
> 
> I now want to remove them since I believe they are loaded into the 705's limited memory. How do I do that? I know I can check the box to not show them but how do I remove it from memory totally?
> 
> ...


My 705 shows as an external drive. Go into that drive, the Garmin folder, and delete gmapsupp.img to delete that map. Be careful to leave gmapbmap.img and fs_image.ver alone!

If you load an SD card, it will be detected by Mapsource and will be another external drive. You can move the above image to it and the 705 will use it just fine. When you upload via Mapsource, you will have a tab on the top to choose where to upload, main unit or SD card.

It is very smooth and easy. You can get 4GB cards for little money. I have selected areas of Garmin Topo and City Nav, that CA Topo, and Ibycus from GPS File Depot all loaded in my 705.


----------



## AppleYak (Aug 17, 2006)

Thanks - That's exactly what I needed !! This helped to clarify a lot of things.

Eric


----------



## AnthemRider (Feb 7, 2007)

Another newbie question:

If you have City Navigator on SD card, can you use a card reader to upload it onto Mapsource, then load the maps and turn by turn directions onto another SD card to use in the Garmin itself? Any problems with copy protection?


----------



## slocaus (Jul 21, 2005)

AppleYak said:


> Thanks - That's exactly what I needed !! This helped to clarify a lot of things.
> 
> Eric


I'm glad that helped. There are some little subtleties. 

I found that you can load one map set to the unit and one to the card. If you have only the one on the card, you cannot uncheck it in the map setup, so I have a small Topo loaded there, and then the big stuff on the SD card. Sometimes on road rides, I only want the basemap, but then could not uncheck the Topo when it was on the card. Sometimes the CA Topo 24k is too much detail and I want to turn it off so I can get the road / trail details that are in Garmin Topo. You can see I am a map geek too, huh? 

Both loaded map files will be named _gmapsupp.img_, so you cannot copy across without overwriting, but I did some creative "move to a temp folder thing" to work it out. The _gmapbmap.img_ and _fs_image.ver_ files are the BaseMap and must remain in the unit. If you want to upload CityNav, CA Topo and Ibycus to the card, Mapsource will build index files that will upload as well to keep track of which one you want to view. have fun. :thumbsup: 


AnthemRider said:


> Another newbie question:
> 
> If you have City Navigator on SD card, can you use a card reader to upload it onto Mapsource, then load the maps and turn by turn directions onto another SD card to use in the Garmin itself? Any problems with copy protection?


The maps on the SD card are only usable on the GPS, not the computer. If you want them for both uses, get the DVD version. Recently I have seen posts that someone figured out how to hack the protection on the Garmin SD and load them to the computer, but I have also seen there are problems like making the card unusable in the GPS.

Or just get the free maps that are out there. The only limit is that only the Garmin CityNav has auto routing ability, the free maps do not. I like the detail in Ibycus, but I do use City Nav an a Garmin 60CSx as well, and love the routing.


----------

